# presentation+demande infos ram imac



## alx5962 (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjour!
Je viens juste de m'inscrire ici car je trouve ce forum sympa!
J'ai acheté un Imac 333 d'occasion ce weekend car j'en avait marre de Windows et de ses virus, spywares etc... Et donc je me suis tourné vers un Mac et commeje ne connais pas du tout ce monde j'ai décidé d'abord de me faire la main sur une machine d'occasion.

Et donc je voudrais augmenter la mémoire de la machine, j'ai lu sur le site Apple qu'il faut de la SO-DIMM PC 100 jusque 128 Mo mais je voulais savoir si la PC133 est compatible et également si une barette de 256Mo est possible. Et connaissez-vous où je peux la trouver à bon prix?

Merci pour toute aide!


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2004)

Salut,
Es-tu sûr que c'est de la PC100 ? c'est bien l'un des iMacs d'une des 5 couleurs sorti entre janvier 1999 et octobre 1999 , G3 333Mhz, bus 66Mhz , DD 4 ou 6Go et lecteur cd ?
Parce que la PC100 à l'air d'être destinée à l'iMac *350Mhz* sorti juste après...
Pour le tien il s'agirait plutôt de PC66 144pin SO-DIMM maximum speed 10ns  et il semble que tu peux en mettre jusqu'à 512Mo (bien qu'Apple dise 128Mo) en tout répartie sur les deux sockets, donc forcément en 256Mo/barette ...

Je laisse les possesseurs de la même machine corriger ou compléter... mes renseignements proviennent du logiciel Mactracker qui recence tous les modèles de Macs ainsi que leur caractéristiques.


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenu dans le joli monde mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quel est la version de ton système d'exploitation mac ?
tu peux aller ici pour la découverte du mac
www.osxfacile.com



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ... mes renseignements proviennent du logiciel Mactracker qui recence tous les modèles de Macs ainsi que leur caractéristiques.


un petit lien ou le trouver?

sinon tu as aussi www.crucial.com


----------



## alx5962 (7 Juin 2004)

Merci pour les réponses et les liens  

J'ai trouvé les caracteristiques la:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43101
Et ils indiquent que c'est de la PC 100 (100 MHz RAM) 
Je suis allé sur le site Apple car j'ai pas trouvé ces références sur la doc de l'Imac, il n'est indiqué seulement que c'est le de SO-DIMM

Sinon j'ai Mac OS 9.2 installé dessus


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (7 Juin 2004)

De manière général, le logiciel Mactracker te permet de savoir les caractéristiques de chaque mac et notamment sa ram.

Pour en trouver de la pas cher :
Sur le net : crucial.com, www.monsieurprix.com
Sur Paris : Rue montgallet, paris 12e (www.rue-montgallet.com)


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai Mac OS 9.2 installé dessus


c'est ce que je craignais   
apple a depuis maintenant quelques années fait un nouveau système d'exploitation basé sur unix (pour faire simple ) , c'est le système 10, dis aussi X en chiffres romains
ce nouveau système d'exploitation est COMPLETEMENT DIFFERENT de macos 9
et découvrir mac à travers macos 9, ce n'est pas découvrir le mac d'aujourd'hui
qui a connu macox 10,1 puis 10,2 et maintenant 10,3,4 dit aussi panther, système maintenant arrivé à maturité, stable, ouvert, rapide et... beau (je l'aime  :love

De plus les processeurs ont eux aussi fait un bond prodigieux
du g3 qui équipe ta machine, nous sommes passé au g4 pour les machines actuelles et aux g 5 pour les haut de gamme, bref un monde   :rose:


----------



## alx5962 (7 Juin 2004)

Et bien sur le site d'Apple c'est indiqué que je peux installer MAc Os X dessus !
Plus qu'à investeri donc! Il est cher?


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sur le site d'Apple c'est indiqué que je peux installer MAc Os X dessus !
> Plus qu'à investeri donc! Il est cher?


un peu de lecture 
sinon c'est 150 euros d'après mes souvenirs...


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sur le site d'Apple c'est indiqué que je peux installer MAc Os X dessus !
> Plus qu'à investeri donc! Il est cher?


Le système en lui-même n'est pas plus cher qu'un autre, mais le principal problème est que ta configuration ne supportera pas OS X : il te faut un disque dur plus gros (au moins 20 Go pour le système et quelques applis) et de la RAM (au moins 384 Mo pour faire fonctionner correctement la bête). Ton G3 à 333 ne fera pas de merveille, mais le système restera fluide et tu pourras tout de même découvrir 'pleinement' l'univers Apple


----------



## alx5962 (7 Juin 2004)

Merci pour la lecture  

Je pense que pour mon utilisation la puissance de l'Imac suffira puisque je ne ferait principalement que de l'internet avec et que pour les taches avec beaucoup de CPU j'ai toujours Windows  

concernant le disque dur par contre on peut le changer facilement? c'est un disquer dur classique ou faut un truc spécifique pour l'Imac?


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la lecture
> Je pense que pour mon utilisation la puissance de l'Imac suffira puisque je ne ferait principalement que de l'internet avec et que pour les taches avec beaucoup de CPU j'ai toujours Windows
> concernant le disque dur par contre on peut le changer facilement? c'est un disquer dur classique ou faut un truc spécifique pour l'Imac?


Pour Internet et traitement de texte, ton iMac sera très bien . Ma soeur fait du montage vidéo avec un iMac G3-400.
Le disque dur est tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique : un IDE - ATA 33 (je ne suis pas sûr du 33).
Il existe des tutorials pour le changer. Tu en trouveras un ici.

NB : je ne suis pas sûr que les iMac Flavors aient la même architecture que les Bondi Blue (modèle présenté pour le changement du DD). Mais a priori, ce sont tous les deux des modèles à 'tiroir', donc assez similaires... Est-ce quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer ? Et pour le DD, est-ce de l'ATA 33 ou 66 (le 100 me paraît trop véloce pour cette machine. Les Bondi Blue sont en ATA 33...) ?


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les réponses et les liens
> 
> J'ai trouvé les caracteristiques la:
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43101
> ...


Ah ça me chiffone cette histoire : avec un bus à 66Mhz, c'est logique d'avoir de la PC66 ... La PC100 ne vient que sur l'iMac 350Mhz qui lui a un bus à 100Mhz, maintenant ça doit marcher avec de la PC100 aussi (elle sera seulement sous-exploitée) par contre sur ton lien, ils parlent d'un slot : faudrait voir si la RAM d'origine est pas soudée (moi j'en sais rien) ce qui ne te ferait qu'un slot libre pour en rajouter, ensuite ils mentionnent seulement 128Mo mais apparement d'après Mactraker (naas: versiontracker   ) on peut monter à 512Mo...
Faudrait vraiment qu'un gars qui a le même poste pour confirmer...

Ben tiens, entre temps j'ai cherché sur Crucial et ça confirme qu'on peut mettre jusqu'à 512Mo de PC66... mais la 256Mo n'est qu'en PC100 et à un prix!!!   honnêtement je me demande si ça vaut vraiment le coup : 96¤ !!!
Essaye d'en trouver d'occase chez un monteur pc : tu enmène l'iMac impérativement pour la tester sur place (entraine-toi à savoir ouvrir la trappe et accéder aux slots avant  ) pour éviter toutes mauvaises surprises


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (naas: versiontracker   ).


vi moi je le sais mais quand tu arrives sur mac, www.versiontracker.com c'est pas forcément connu, même si c'est windows, palm ... moila rien de plus


----------



## nickos (7 Juin 2004)

Hola,

L'iMac 333mhz a DEUX SLOTS, où tu peux placer max 256Mo dans chacun... Donc, avoir en tout 512Mo... Cependant le slot ou tu as la mémoire d'origine (32Mo, eh oui!) est difficilement accessible, comme il faut manipuler la carte mère (enfin je crois...  )

Bref, donc, pour ce qui concerne l'ajout de mémoire, tu peux mettre de la PC 100 sans soucis, mais là ne réside pas le problème. Les caractéristiques de mémoire de cet imac sont de la So-dimm SDRAM, mais il y en a un paquet de cette sorte.. Et pour que ce soit compatible, je te conseille plutot d'aller voir un revendeur agréé Mac... J'en ai acheté une il n'y a pas très longtemps chez macway (www.macway.com, adresse sur paris...
lien vers la mémoire:
http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=551
) de 256Mo pour 76,54 euros, qui est le moins cher et + sûr de tout ce que j'ai pu aller voir...

Pour ce qui est d'installer OS X (149euros TTC dans le commerce!); d'après Apple, tout G3 peut supporter le nouvel OS, mais je suis pas sûr de la même réactivité que OS 9... Alors, perso, j'attends la fin du mois les nouveautés pour faire le grand saut dans la technologie actuelle (et quel saut, je pense!!). Autrement, c'est vrai que de + en + de logiciels et freewares sont dispo et franchement intéressant sous OS X... mais est ce que ça vaut la peine d'upgradé petit à petit un iMac qui à la base ne sert pas à ça?.... Sous OS 9, on peut tout de même découvrir une autre philosophie que celle de Windows, et c'est déjà un début... Après "it's up to you!"....


----------



## alx5962 (7 Juin 2004)

merci pour le lien Macway!

je viens depasser commande


----------



## daffyb (7 Juin 2004)

Au cas où tu tentes l'installe de MacOS X sur ton iMac, n'oublie pas de faire une mise à jour du Firmware de ton Mac (le programme interne comme le dit si bien Apple)


----------



## testi (8 Juin 2004)

Je débarque dans le mac avec un Imac g3 233mhz os 8.6 firmeware 1.2, que je veut mettre en os 10.2, ram prévue ajout d'une PC133 256mo et d'un disque dur 40go ata 100 IBM, avec la ram à prioirit qui peut le plus peut moins, donc une pc133 peut meme convenir !


----------



## nickos (8 Juin 2004)

Pour les fréquences (PC 133 sur les mémoires), ce que j'ai appris c'est que comme dit le proverbe: " qui peut le pluys, peut le moins.. Donc, ton iMac reconnaitra cette barette en 256Mo max avec une fréquence de PC66 même si c'est du 133.. enfin grosso modo...


----------



## nickos (8 Juin 2004)

Pour les fréquences (PC 133 sur les mémoires), ce que j'ai appris c'est que comme dit le proverbe: " qui peut le plus, peut le moins.. Donc, ton iMac reconnaitra cette barette en 256Mo max avec une fréquence de PC66 même si c'est du 133.. enfin grosso modo...


----------



## alx5962 (8 Juin 2004)

En théorie c'est vrai mais moi qui ai monté pas mal de PC, je peux te dire que cela n'est pas vrai en pratique. Certains PC n'acceptaient pas la PC133 !


----------



## nickos (8 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> En théorie c'est vrai mais moi qui ai monté pas mal de PC, je peux te dire que cela n'est pas vrai en pratique. Certains PC n'acceptaient pas la PC133 !



Are oui toquine of PC? On n'est pas sur un forum informatique d'un site dédié au MAC????
 
Enfin, je disais ça (d'ailleurs 2 fois...  ) c'est par rapport à ce que j'avais eu personnellement comme info... Après si ça peut lui servir pour son imac... Enfin, merci pour l'info


----------



## testi (8 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> En théorie c'est vrai mais moi qui ai monté pas mal de PC, je peux te dire que cela n'est pas vrai en pratique. Certains PC n'acceptaient pas la PC133 !


j'attend une infineon pc133 256mo d'occase, je vais dès que l'ai recue, en dire plus, c'est vrai pour ces histoires de conflit, le plus souvent c'est un problème de simple ou double faces, à la base mieux vaut choisir de la ram de marque.


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2004)

Raconte nous tes impressions sur le mac versions 9 et si tu as des doléances aussi afin de pourvoir de dire si sur macosX ces problèmes disparaîtront ou pas   
car garde bien à l'esprit que macos 9 et macosx c'est le même pas de 3,1 a w2k....


----------



## alx5962 (8 Juin 2004)

mes impressions alors  

Pour le moment je découvre encore mais a vrai dire j'étais assez surpris par le manque de logiciels par  example des lecteurs de fichiers videos ou mp3 il y en a des tonnes gratuits sur Windows et sur Mac OS j'ai eu beaucoup de difficultés à trouver un lecteur mp3 gratuit compatible mac os 9 ! Mais je pense que sur X il doit y en avoir beaucoup plus.
Sinon j'ai bien aimé la facilité à utiliser le système et notamment l'installation des logiciels : c'est toujours clair et simple et pas besoin de 50 options d'installation  
Aussi le boot sur CD et simple une touche et voila! pas besoin de toucher à un bios!
C'est ce genre d'approche de l'ordinateur que j'aime (même si j'ai les compétences techniques). L'ordinateur est un outil avant tout et je trouve dommage que sur PC il faut une bonne connaissance technique alors que sur le MAc même si on a jamais touché à un ordinateur on peut se débrouiller.

Par contre il y a quelques trucs que j'arrive pas encore à faire:
- sur le pavé numérique j'ai toujours le ',' et moi je voudrais un '.' mais pas trouvé comment faire cela.
- ya un vieux stuffit qui est installé et j'ai installé le 7 (la version gratuite) mais lorsque je lance un fichier compressé il prend toujours le 4  
- imprimer l'écran et sauver le fichier   J'ai pas trouvé de touches "imprimer écran" sur mon clavier Mac


----------



## daffyb (8 Juin 2004)

pomme+shift+3 (pas celui du pavé numérique)
fait une photo de l'écran et se sauvegarde automatiquement à la racine du disque au format .pict
pomme+shift+4 (pas celui du pavé numérique)
fait une photo d'une partie de l'écran (sélection de la zone avec la souris) et sauvegarde comme précedemment


----------



## nicogala (8 Juin 2004)

Hmm je sais plus si c'était ces raccourcis sur 8.6...
Sinon, pour le point du pavé numérique, c'est simplement shift+, 
Sauver le fichier...Pomme+s ...? non ?
Pour le faire ouvrir avec Stuffit Exp.7 il te faut chercher dans l'aide avec les mots "ouvrir" et "avec" cr pour le coup, après 8 mois d'OsX j'ai oublié 8.6...


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> mes impressions alors  assez surpris par le manque de logiciels par  example des lecteurs de fichiers videos ou mp3 il y en a des tonnes gratuits sur Windows et sur Mac OS j'ai eu beaucoup de difficultés à trouver un lecteur mp3 gratuit compatible mac os 9 ! Mais je pense que sur X il doit y en avoir beaucoup plus.


oui effectivement, et c'est pour cela que je t'ai demandé de poster aussi 
sur macosx il existe itunes  (qui est disponible pour pc aussi  ) et tant d'autres effectivement, quasiment plus personne ne développe sous 9 



> Par contre il y a quelques trucs que j'arrive pas encore à faire:
> - sur le pavé numérique j'ai toujours le ',' et moi je voudrais un '.' mais pas trouvé comment faire cela.


 je crois que c'est tableau de bord (la pomme en haut a gauche)
mais c'est loin et je en suis plus très sûr de moi :rose: 
sinon dans excel tu as une option aussi

tu as un forum sur magé consacré à macos 9 
et puis aussi 
celui la 
et pour le nouveau système
www.osxfacile.com


----------



## alx5962 (9 Juin 2004)

merci pour les infos  

Je pense que je vais pas tarder à installer Mac Os X vu le nombre de logiciels dessus !
Et en plus comme c'est basé sur Linux je serai pas dépaysé


----------



## nicogala (9 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les infos
> 
> Je pense que je vais pas tarder à installer Mac Os X vu le nombre de logiciels dessus !
> Et en plus comme c'est basé sur Linux je serai pas dépaysé


Houlàlà!!! tu veux réveiller le Pingouin !? Non, c'est sur UNIX FreeBSD qu'OsX est basé


----------



## Vercoquin (9 Juin 2004)

alx5962 a dit:
			
		

> mes impressions alors
> Pour le moment je découvre encore mais a vrai dire j'étais assez surpris par le manque de logiciels par  example des lecteurs de fichiers videos ou mp3 il y en a des tonnes gratuits sur Windows et sur Mac OS j'ai eu beaucoup de difficultés à trouver un lecteur mp3 gratuit compatible mac os 9 ! Mais je pense que sur X il doit y en avoir beaucoup plus.
> - ya un vieux stuffit qui est installé et j'ai installé le 7 (la version gratuite) mais lorsque je lance un fichier compressé il prend toujours le 4
> - imprimer l'écran et sauver le fichier   J'ai pas trouvé de touches "imprimer écran" sur mon clavier Mac


OS 9 est vraiment mal loti pour les lecteurs vidéo et audio. Sous X, il y a de puissants lecteurs vidéo issus du monde Linux (Mplayer ou VLC), mais les lecteurs audio ne sont pas pléthore : iTunes a largement le monopole parce que 1) il répond à la plupart des besoins ; 2) il est gratuit ; 3) il correspond à la logique Apple ; 4) il est parfaitement intégré au système et communique avec d'autres applications (cf suite iLife).
Pour Stuffit, met la version 4 à la corbeille sans la vider, et relance une décompression. Normalement, il prendra en compte ta version 7. Si oui, tu peux vider ta corbeille. Sinon, la 7 a un problème...
Pour les 'impressions' d'écran, il y a une option formidable sous X : Pomme+Shift+4 puis 'Espace' permet de photographier la fenêtre que l'on désigne. Cela fait une image très propre avec une fenêtre détourée, idéale pour les rapports ou exposés.


----------

